# Anchor winch system



## Starfire01 (Mar 6, 2008)

I need an anchor pulley or an electric winch. Any recommendations for a 16' V? I hate to have 100' of line in the boat for a manual system, yet I hate the price of the electric.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pbw (Mar 7, 2008)

Starfire01 said:


> I need an anchor pulley or an electric winch. Any recommendations for a 16' V? I hate to have 100' of line in the boat for a manual system, yet I hate the price of the electric.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



I like my setup, its manual.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 7, 2008)

I would opt for a manual system, heck on my 26' boat we use the hand over hand approach for deploying and retrieving the hook. If the anchor will not come up by reversing the rode under power use an anchor ball - works like a champ.

For a 16" tin boat, the small winch set up like PBW uses is great - keeps things nice and neat. if you are going to use heavier rode or a larger hook, get a 5 gallon bucket or milk carton crate, punch some drain holes and coil the rode in there.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 8, 2008)

pbw,

Any issues when cranking in the anchor?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

I do the hand-over-hand method like esquired does. I only carry a 10# mushroom anchor, but at times it'll get stuck in the bottom mud pretty good. Gives you a fairly good workout pulling free. :lol: 

Before I got the depth finder for the boat, I took a Sharpie and marked the anchor line (3/8" yellow polypro) in 1' increments so that I'd know how deep the water was I was anchored in.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I do the hand-over-hand method like esquired does. I only carry a 10# mushroom anchor, but at times it'll get stuck in the bottom mud pretty good. Gives you a fairly good workout pulling free. :lol:
> 
> Before I got the depth finder for the boat, I took a Sharpie and marked the anchor line (3/8" yellow polypro) in 1' increments so that I'd know how deep the water was I was anchored in.




Good idea! The color stays on?


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

Starfire01 said:


> pbw,
> 
> Any issues when cranking in the anchor?



Nope seems to work pretty good, its not very difficult to crank like I thought it would be.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I do the hand-over-hand method like esquired does. I only carry a 10# mushroom anchor, but at times it'll get stuck in the bottom mud pretty good. Gives you a fairly good workout pulling free. :lol:
> ...



yep, still on there. I made the marks around the circumference of the line with the Sharpie. Did about 20' of the line with the first measurement starting from the bottom of the anchor and working up. The hard part was holding my breath underwater and marking the line....................just kidding!  . The line marking is an inexpensive alternative (cost of a Sharpie) to a depth finder.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I do the hand-over-hand method like esquired does. I only carry a 10# mushroom anchor, but at times it'll get stuck in the bottom mud pretty good. Gives you a fairly good workout pulling free. :lol:



Waqterw2ings - get a small Anchor ball - clip it to the line and run the boat 90* from the anchor point, anchor will 'pop" and the ball will drag it to the surface. I have used this method when anchoring in up to 300' feet and have seen it used at over 1000'

We use this with the big Danforths becuase unless you reverse the rode the flukes will just dig deeper! I also like to use two anchors off the bow to hold in one spot so the anchor ball is the way to go.

*Here is a great article I found:
*
Anchoring Using an Anchor Ball (The Easy Way)

I’ve been using an anchor ball since before the red plastic balls were invented. At first, I used an empty Freon can. When the plastic balls were invented, everybody switched to them and eliminated a lot of rust stains on their boat. 

For single hand operation, nothing is as fast, convenient, or safe as anchoring with an anchor ball. Frankly, I think I can haul anchor faster than two guys hauling in the conventional manner. When I drop anchor, I can watch my depth finder as the boat drifts back and tie off precisely on top of the fish. 

Here is how my boat and anchor ball system is rigged.





Here is how I anchor. The first step after finding a rock is to determine where the anchor should be hooked to allow the boat to be positioned over the fish. I drop anchor from the cockpit as shown below. The engine is in reverse at idle speed. The anchor ball is not released. The anchor line slides out through the anchor ball ring.





Continue adding scope until you are about 2 boat lengths from your buoy and then release the anchor ball.







Secure the anchor line at the spring line cleat when you are close to your buoy. You can haul or release more line as needed.






I always rig my anchor system on the side of the boat closest to the helm. This gives me a better view of the anchor line while I haul anchor. Turn the wheel to port and pull ahead. The anchor ball will begin to track down the Stbd side of the boat as shown in figure 1.

Continue forward and slightly to port until the ball comes along side. Reach over and grab the anchor line as the ball passes and secure the anchor line with one wrap around the stern cleat. No way to foul up now. See drawing 2.






Continue pulling ahead until the anchor catches in the anchor ball ring. The anchor ball will start following the boat, creating a large wake. The chain will sink when the boat stops and the anchor will stay in the ring as you haul.





Stop the boat and haul the anchor and ball back to the boat while flaking the line on the deck. 











Use a ball for a day and you’ll never go back to the old hand over hand method.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

What's the diameter of the anchor ball? The deepest water I have to anchor in would be 20'-23', and the least I've used the anchor in on a windy day is probably 3' of water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2008)

Waterwing - if all you are gonna use is that 'shoom anchor then you can get away with a very small float - heck, for that little guy a gallon bleach container will pull it up. 

Get a clip so you can clip it to your anchor rode line and you are set. With a mushroom anchor you will not even have to reverse direction to lift it, just power away letting the float slide down the line and it will lift it. 





The anchor chain (you should put about 3 feet of chain on it) will catch in the clip and the float will keep the anchor of the bottom allowing you to retrieve it with no strain.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Sounds neat! Thanks, Dave


----------



## jjm62 (Oct 7, 2010)

pbw said:


> Starfire01 said:
> 
> 
> > I need an anchor pulley or an electric winch. Any recommendations for a 16' V? I hate to have 100' of line in the boat for a manual system, yet I hate the price of the electric.
> ...



Can you tell me more about your manual winch -- how you put it together, where you got the parts.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 7, 2010)

jjm62 said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Starfire01 said:
> ...


Google Anchor Mate


----------

